# Pheasant hunting



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Has any of you been out to delaware in the years past? How is it? I normally hunt west Branch or Berlin. But this year I live three hours from them I am looking for another place to hunt. I live in logan right now so if anyone has any info that would help.thanks


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

If you have a good dog, go later in the season when the crowds are gone and hunt the heavy stuff. I can usually get a bird or two and actually enjoy myself without worry of being sprayed by stray shotguns. If you live in Logan, Dillion state park is another place to check, same rules apply. If you don't have a good dog, you may be left with no choice but to hunt with the crowds and get the easy release birds.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

ya thats the problem right now I don't have a dog. I have to go early and hope to get one before they are in the real heavy stuff. I have never been sprayed but I have heard of it. I just try and be as safe as I can.


----------

